# angels kissing?



## luv2diy (Feb 1, 2005)

I caught my 2 angels in a kind of kissing act. Is this some sort of aggression behavior? They normally act fine towards each other, but sometimes the larger one picks on the smaller fish and chases them away. I think I have a pair, but I'm not sure. Is this normal behavior????


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

this behavior is a fight for the dominate spot in the tank, very common among cichlids. nothing to really worry about


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Most cichlids do it, some of the time its two males fighting, but I have seen breeding pairs of many different cichlid lock jaws before mating. I read about it in one of my book Fish Behaivior,
it explains that mated pairs of south and central american cichlids test each other. Female will beat the hell out of the male to see if he will be strong enough to protect the babies. At the same time working out the jaws for when she has to remove bad eggs and transfer the batch off fry. So all of you guys out there its hard to be a cichlid husband!!!


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

yeah, my parrots do the same thing. it actually looks pretty funny


----------

